# Safale S-04 Yeast



## benny_bjc (7/6/08)

Hi,

Bought the Wetpak pale ale which has Safale S-04 yeast supplied.

After reading this forum I hear others comments saying that it is a bad yeast.... and better to use S-056 which I believe is a more common ale yeast.

Is it really a problem or am I really better off buying S-056???

thanks


----------



## Screwtop (7/6/08)

beer007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Bought the Wetpak pale ale which has Safale S-04 yeast supplied.
> 
> ...




What style of pale ale is it? What profile are you looking for from your yeast?


----------



## Insight (7/6/08)

Where did you hear S-04 is a bad yeast? As Pumpy alludes to, S-04 is great for an English style Pale Ale, US05 (formerly US-56) is more common in an American style Pale Ale.


----------



## Sammus (7/6/08)

Yeah I dunno where you heard it was bad, its the dry english yeast of choice for many, with US05 (which is what I think you mean by S-056) being the main choice for the american style pales. If S04 was supplied I'm guessing the wetpack was made to be a pommy ale, in which case I highly recommend sticking with the S04.


----------



## Brewer_010 (7/6/08)

Insight said:


> Where did you hear S-04 is a bad yeast? As Pumpy alludes to, S-04 is great for an English style Pale Ale, US05 (formerly US-56) is more common in an American style Pale Ale.



I like S-04 too, it forms an excellent compact cake after fermentation and is quite a clean tasting yeast for an english ale. 

I have used nottingham recently but yet to taste the results, but S-04 is a great standby yeast if you dont have a liquid yeast available.


----------



## benny_bjc (7/6/08)

I was after a beer similar to Little Creatures Pale Ale which is an American Pale Ale.

P.s. the country brewer websites lists it as American Pale Ale yet my box simply says pale ale... I'm presuming its the same kit?


----------



## Sammus (7/6/08)

I'm not sure what kit it is but its a bit odd for them to supply an english ale yeast with an apa pack. No matter what it is I'm sure itll turn out pretty tasty, those wet packs are alright i reckon.

For future reference, you could make an lcpa clone fairly easily with a quality ale kit (one of those morgans aussie draught say), a brew booster thing (one of the all malt ones, maybe a bit of wheat for head retention) ferment with some steeped cascade + chinook (not sure on how much, someone more experience would have to chime in here. does 14g ea sound too much?) in primary, then throw some in toward the end of ferment (ie dry hop).

MHB at my local has a pretty killer recipe for a clone (I've done the AG version a few times and its close to spot on). The recipe I think is a bit secret, but I'm pretty sure thatd be close. APA's are pretty hop-based, and LCPA is got a fair whack of chinook at cascade.


----------



## brendanos (7/6/08)

If you go with the s-04 make sure you ferment it at a consistant and cool (16-17ish) temperature, so as to prevent any undesirable yeast flavours.


----------



## Screwtop (8/6/08)

beer007 said:


> I was after a beer similar to Little Creatures Pale Ale which is an American Pale Ale.
> 
> P.s. the country brewer websites lists it as American Pale Ale yet my box simply says pale ale... I'm presuming its the same kit?




Use 05 then, but first do the sniff/taste test to ensure it's hopped in the American style, if not toss a little Cascade into secondary. I'm assuming (dangerous thing to do) that this Wet Pack is similar to a fresh wort kit, yes? 

Screwy

EDIT: OK checked out the TCB Wetpacks, looks like you get to add the hops supplied with the kit. If the hop varieties are identified then you will know what style of beer you will be making and can choose 05 for APA or 04 for English or even Australian Pale Ale.


----------

